# We are in Israel!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad you all got there safe and sound. It's good to hear Loki and Dance travelled well, what an adventure! :airplane: Looks like they're getting on nicely with the "strange dogs.":laugh: Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

That is a great day to be in Israel, especially with poodles!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, this should be a fantastic time for you all...love the photos, enjoy everything and send more pix!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

What a big adventure. Have you made a permanent move to Israel or is it just a holiday? How long was the flight? How did the dogs travel?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Did Loki and Dance get to ride in the cabin?? I know my breeder is pretty successful at traveling with her dogs under the seat. How much does Loki weigh? I loved seeing the agility video...it is so funny when you see pictures and a dog looks so much bigger than they actually are (Loki and Dance both definitely have a presence). Then you watch their videos and realize they have amazing proportions but are so much smaller than what you had thought! You have lovely dogs and obviously they get so much exposure and are involved with so many activities!


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

Qarza said:


> What a big adventure. Have you made a permanent move to Israel or is it just a holiday? How long was the flight? How did the dogs travel?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


We will be in Israel six months - my boyfriend is here on TA university - working on his doctoral project. Dogs had to travel with luggage, because they are too big. They weight about 15 pounds, so it isn't too much, but max height of pet crate is 12 inches and they both have more withouth pet crate. Flight was 3 hours and something, not so long, but I thing that worst for them were all that manipulations made by strangers (it took nearly two hours - one in Prague and one in TA).


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Zmyjka, not sure if you know but there is an Israeli Poodle Club. In fact the woman who was the driving force behind the petition for the FCI to recognize "red" poodles lives in Israel!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Zmyjka (Sep 16, 2012)

farleysd said:


> Hey Zmyjka, not sure if you know but there is an Israeli Poodle Club. In fact the woman who was the driving force behind the petition for the FCI to recognize "red" poodles lives in Israel!
> 
> Terry
> Farleys D Standard
> "One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


Thanks  I knew, that here is a poodle club in Israel, but not about "reds"  In fact I'm planning to contact them, but on first place is israeli agility club  We need practice somewhere.
(ok, on first place is fridge, bed, food processor - my dogs are used on raw food, bike and other necessary things, then contacts with dog owners here )


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW! I am a little envious. It is my dream to one day visit Israel. Please keep us up to date on your time there. Have a wonderful experience!


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow such exciting things happening! I would love to be able to spend 6 months in Israel! I knew things were different there, but those dogs are VERY different! lol Looks like your babies are handling it well! Keep us updated and we will all be able to enjoy Isreal through your photos. lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Beautiful pictures of beautiful poodles!!


----------

